# Wood Pilings made from giant pool noodles



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

First I covered the giant pool noodles with spray foam.
The next part was probably the most difficult. 
I used a machete to shave down the foam and then used a Dremel tool to carve a chunky wood grain into the foam.







I then started to paint the first dark layer







The second layer of paint







The final layer of bright green paint. Then I add rope and began making more. I needed 12 pilings to go around my front yard. 







I wanted my wood pilings to look like they were under the sea so I added sea creatures and seashells with E600














Overall I'm pretty happy with the results. They are lightweight so I don't have to hurt myself carrying them around. They are waterproof also, so I don't have to worry about rain or the sprinklers. I use a small green metal garden stake and stake them down through the rope in the back. It holds them up well and I know nobody will ever get hurt bumping into the pilings or if one should fall down.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is really creative and they look amazing. I would never have guessed they started out as pool noodles. GREAT paint/decorating job too because the addition of the greenish hue and the little barnacle/starfish are just perfect!


----------



## Misskitty04 (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow! Amazingly creative! And they look so real! Love this! Lol, of course, I'm trying to think of how I could incorporate them into an everyday use type of thing! Lol! Love it tho, and thanks for sharing! Isn't Spray Foam the BEST?! I actually make bread and muffins with it! Lol!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Awesome job! I'm sure all those with an underwater/pirate theme have mentally added this to their list.


----------



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

LOL My husband wants them out all year. Endless possibilities! I want to make a spooky hang man tree next.
I bet your muffins are adorable!


----------



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

I love the way some of the noodles turned out a little bent giving them an old log look. They really have a lot of character.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice job. BTW, Where did you get the pool noodles from? That looks really cool.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These are great! Hmm.... my creative juices are flowing.


----------



## rmayer121 (Aug 3, 2016)

What kind of paint did you use on it? Awesome work! I wouldn't have guessed those were noodles and spray foam.


----------



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

Regular acrylic paint. I sealed them with a waterproof spray.


----------



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

I got the giant noodles at a sporting goods store that was going out of business.


----------



## AlexandriaLaNier (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply. I haven’t been able to log in.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish I would have seen this several years ago when I did pirate theme!! These are genius!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow you should be very proud of them they look outstanding. I would keep them out all the time also.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

These are amazing! Now to find the time and a reason to make these for my haunt this year.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Those look amazing!


----------

